# Want to move to UAE



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey there all! I wanted to move to UAE from Saudi Arabia my question was
1: Is it possible to move to UAE without cancelling my Saudi Iqama?
2:If it isn't possible to move to UAE without cancelling my Iqama how do I find a free sponsor in UAE i mean who would let me work freely in UAE???
Thanks alot in advance for any info provision


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shakilhayat said:


> Hey there all! I wanted to move to UAE from Saudi Arabia my question was
> 1: Is it possible to move to UAE without cancelling my Saudi Iqama?
> 2:If it isn't possible to move to UAE without cancelling my Iqama how do I find a free sponsor in UAE i mean who would let me work freely in UAE???
> Thanks alot in advance for any info provision


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
1) some people think you can have a Saudi visa as well as a UAE work visa at the same time.
Do you have a job lined up in the UAE - so that the company can sponsor you for your residence visa?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

No I don't work in a company I am a* Free* worker here in Saudia but because there are no good Job oppertunities here that's why I want to move to UAE so I could join the job I want to apply to... plus the job I am applying for won't sponsor anyone fom other country the person must be in UAE.....Hoping for some more info thank you in advance


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shakilhayat said:


> No I don't work in a company I am a* Free* worker here in Saudia but because there are no good Job oppertunities here that's why I want to move to UAE so I could join the job I want to apply to... plus the job I am applying for won't sponsor anyone fom other country the person must be in UAE.....Hoping for some more info thank you in advance


Hi,
Not really a concept of free workers here.
You either join a company and get sponsored by them or you open your own company and sponsor yourself (this costs around 30,000 AED plus annual fees).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Fairly normal to have residency and work permits in multiple GCC countries. We do it all the time as our business is regional and has lots of travel.


----------



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Fairly normal to have residency and work permits in multiple GCC countries. We do it all the time as our business is regional and has lots of travel.


How do I get the residency visa over there  meant that one I don't knpow anyone in the UAE that's why I can't apply for UAE If like I had some friend or relative from UAE he would have told me the process and fees etc thanks ]


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shakilhayat said:


> How do I get the residency visa over there  meant that one I don't knpow anyone in the UAE that's why I can't apply for UAE If like I had some friend or relative from UAE he would have told me the process and fees etc thanks ]


Either get a job or start your own company


----------



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Either get a job or start your own company


 You mean a JOB IN A COMPANY???


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shakilhayat said:


> You mean a JOB IN A COMPANY???


Yes!


----------



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Yes!


okay are there any UAE citizen who sponsor people in name of company just like here in saudia A person who want s to like sponsor people from abroad must first register a company with the government and when he broughts someone from abroad the sponsor take his fees give him/her iqama and the person can work freely where ever he/she on the roads etc If it's that so would you plz be so kind to clear my confusion thanks 
and please could you tell at least how much would getting a visa cost thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shakilhayat said:


> okay are there any UAE citizen who sponsor people in name of company just like here in saudia A person who want s to like sponsor people from abroad must first register a company with the government and when he broughts someone from abroad the sponsor take his fees give him/her iqama and the person can work freely where ever he/she on the roads etc If it's that so would you plz be so kind to clear my confusion thanks
> and please could you tell at least how much would getting a visa cost thanks


That's not legal here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not legal in Saudi either.


----------



## shakilhayat (Feb 27, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> It's not legal in Saudi either.


I don't know may be um sound confusing but I have got my Iqama in ma hands and I work freely on the streets here as a plumber my kafeel sponsors me as a worker in his taxi company and I pay him yearly so if it's like this there um okay with that cuz I've seen companies here they won't allow anyone to transfer from their company


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry - what you are proposing is illegal here - so this thread is closing
Cheers
Steve


----------

